# Broken Mercury 40/30 and looking for a part or ideas



## gfish (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi guys, long time lurker, however, this is my first post. 

My grandfather's jet has a major crack in the outside casing of the lower unit. Its crazy, the thing is still hanging on there as it wiggles left and right when shaken. 
The motor is 1996 4 cylinder Mercury 2stroke jet 40/30. I looked for a replacement part and I am seeing prices around $500-600... I believe this is a universal part for all 40hp short shaft Mercury motors. Does anyone have a parts motor lying around? Or any ideas where I could find a used part?
thanks guys,
-Greg


----------



## mphelle (Oct 11, 2016)

Ebay or Craigslist are always a good place to start.


----------



## overboard (Oct 11, 2016)

I think I would try to have it welded first and go from there. Running it the way it is will probably only do more damage.


----------



## rktman (Oct 12, 2016)

I just bought a 97 40/30 Mercury with low compression in 1 cylinder (mainly bought it for the hull).

Everything else looks intact. If your interested send me a PM and I'll send pics.


----------



## gfish (Oct 12, 2016)

rktman, thanks for the reply. I just found one on ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/3020893809... sometimes. Can you take a picture of yours?


----------



## rktman (Oct 12, 2016)

Here's the one I have.


----------

